
macOS Sierra Leaks Image of MacBook Pro with Magic Toolbar - 0mp
https://512pixels.net/2016/10/magic-toolbar-sierra-leak/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790840).

------
ggregoire
Previous topics:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790840)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791672)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791158)

For those interested, I observed the evolution of the rank of the first topic:
[https://gist.github.com/ggregoire/a759868f3bc046f9b654a7053b...](https://gist.github.com/ggregoire/a759868f3bc046f9b654a7053be2f4e7)

~~~
sctb
That story tripped the software flamewar detector, which we've now turned off.

~~~
nikcub
Whatever it did, it had the unintended effect of producing a desired result:
the re-blogged content on Macrumors was buried in favor of the original source
story.

Switch it back on :)

~~~
sctb
We certainly will update the link to the original. Do you have any evidence to
suggest that's the 512pixels article?

~~~
nikcub
That's a good point - I just assumed the 512pixels article was the original
since it was shared first widely on Twitter, but only just noticed that
Macrumors doesn't reference or credit it. It's possible they both discovered
and posted about it today.

------
rcarmo
I'd like to point out that we're having a pretty great argument about this on
this HN thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12791672)

------
brad0
I sincerely hope apple still offers a version of their MacBook with physical
Fn keys.

I use them in day to day dev and can't imagine switching to memorizing touch
positions.

